# Ich? What to do!?



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey, i just bought some mollies from island pets and am 90% sure they have ich,
Theres alot of white fuzzy growths on two of the mollies in particular, the third looks clean. 
Unfortunately i dont have time to go back to the store today =(. I also dont have a QT tank... is ich very contagious? i have a live bearer tank so i really dont want to put the mollies in it... bucket w/ airstone??


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If it's white and fuzzy it's likely fungus, ich looks like salt or sugar granules on the skin. Defenitely put them in the heated bucket with an airstone, no sense in infecting your livebearers.

There's different medications available, I don't recall them off hand though. Others will post their input and give advice though. If it is ick, you could gradulely increase water temperatures and add some salt (look for specifics in a search result on BCAqauria), however I believe it's a fungal infection myself.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Have to agree with Effox. Pictures would be help in a diagnosis. If it is Ich, it will look like the fish had table salt sprinkled on them. It's either Meds (usually containing Malachite green, if I'm not mistaken) or , as Effox said, Raise the temp to atleast 85F and add some aquarium salt. Unfortunately when you search for Ich or Ick in the search function it won't have any results for some reason. Although there are a bunch of threads that would help out. I'm sure more help will be along soon. Might not hurt to call them and ask them to take a look at what they have left and see if any have symptoms and what they think.
I've never had any fungus problems on fish so not sure about that, though I know there are plenty of meds for fungus problems.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Jungle Fungus cure is pretty effective if it's fungus. Ich is like salt, not fuzzy. Definitely keep them isolated.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I would medicate for the fungus as Elle suggested as soon as you could.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, i agree with the others that it probably is fungus. but a pic would be best, that way we know for sure. you don't want to medicate for the wrong reason. Cheers


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

lexingtonsteel said:


> Hey, i just bought some mollies from island pets and am 90% sure they have ich,
> Theres alot of white fuzzy growths on two of the mollies in particular, the third looks clean.
> Unfortunately i dont have time to go back to the store today =(. I also dont have a QT tank... is ich very contagious? i have a live bearer tank so i really dont want to put the mollies in it... bucket w/ airstone??


Lexingtonsteel,
Which location did you get them at and what type of molly are they? I can aske them to have a look and see what they might see but also I want to ensure the problem is rectified. Let me know and if it is a disease I can sort it out for you.


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses! Man, i feel like such a noob =P The fish were just black mollies. 
So i managed to rush back to the store and get there right before closing. The Fish guy said that all the white specks were actually ripped/damaged scales on the mollies, which would eventually heal. I guess they showed up so much because the mollies were black. Anyways i got store credit and will probably head to the burnaby location and just pay better attention when the person is scooping out my fish. Is store credit transferable from store to store?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, I believe store credit is transferable.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

PM "Rastaptus" (Grant) for specifics, he frequents this forum regularly.


----------

